# My New Bike



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

No not my Dominator, I have only had that one for 3 months, it's not going yet.









This, my first brand new expensive bike.










Allloy frameset

27 speed Shimano Deore rapid fire gears

Trutativ 5D Chainwheel

Double wall rims with stainless spokes with Shimano rear hub

Tioga alloy handle bar, stem & bar ends

WTB Comp ST headset

Schwalbe tyres










I got togged up in my new lycra shorts

















and skin tight Dicovery channel cycling shirt.
















Shades on, but no gayboy helmet and I wheeled it outside in a state of giddiness for it's first ride.

10 seconds later, I stopped, picked up the bike, spun the rear wheel and saw the wibble wobble of a buckled wheel.









Everything has gone wrong this week.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh no, hope it's not too difficult/expensive to fix







When you're back on the road I'll keep an eye open for you... both eyes


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> Oh no, hope it's not too difficult/expensive to fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A spoke key or small spanner/adjustable should do the trick. 

Adjust the spokes leading to the hub on the concave side of the buckle (don't mean to teach you to suck eggs if you know!!)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

nursegladys said:



> (don't mean to teach you to suck eggs if you know!!)


If it's got only two wheels and is propelled by those pedal crank thingies that go round and round I wouldn't have a clue


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

cant tell if its a dawes or not if it is ,sadly it could be the start of a long line of stuff going wrong the build quality is shoddy at best im affraid.

and i dont want to be a downer mate but a bloke who used to come riding with me used to say helmets looked gay and stupid , he now needs someone to dress him after having a run in with some metal railings.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> cant tell if its a dawes or not if it is ,sadly it could be the start of a long line of stuff going wrong the build quality is shoddy at best im affraid.
> 
> and i dont want to be a downer mate but a bloke who used to come riding with me used to say helmets looked gay and stupid , he now needs someone to dress him after having a run in with some metal railings.


I am going to disagree with you.......twice







I bought the bike, it's a Dawes 501 on the strength of being so impressed with my 201, and then 301 over the past 4 years. Fantastic build quality and nothing went wrong and I give my bikes a hard life, Carolyn has a 301 as well. I looked at equivalent Treks and Giants before spending what for me is a lot of cash on a cycle. It's not as if Dawes make the wheels, they are Alex rims and of course the supplier should have pdi'd it.

As for helmets, we all have a choice to make, I'll never wear one and that is after weighing up all the pros and cons, my children don't and neither does Carolyn. Oh, and I have stopped wearing protective gear on my motorbike because it made me crash. As far your mate, well Carolyn's dad was a H&S officer and he died in an accident............


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i havent owned a dawes for ages now but when i did the frame snapped but a friend of mine owns a bike shop and he stopped stocking dawes because of all the come backs from them ,and i see what youre saying with the safety equipment, i didnt used to wear a helmet either they are the stupidest looking things but its like doing the same numbers on the lottery as soon as you dont buy youre ticket youre numbers will come up and now if i dont wear my helmet thats when ill have a crash.

as you havent gone for suspension then i take it you dont go off road ,and if you are only doing trails and theres no traffic then yeah all you need is a bike .


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mark all I can say is, you must have started the most "My New Bike" threads on any other forum know to man









BTW Stay safe


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> i havent owned a dawes for ages now but when i did the frame snapped but a friend of mine owns a bike shop and he stopped stocking dawes because of all the come backs from them ,and i see what youre saying with the safety equipment, i didnt used to wear a helmet either they are the stupidest looking things but its like doing the same numbers on the lottery as soon as you dont buy youre ticket youre numbers will come up and now if i dont wear my helmet thats when ill have a crash.
> 
> as you havent gone for suspension then i take it you dont go off road ,and if you are only doing trails and theres no traffic then yeah all you need is a bike .


I thought is was Diamondback and Cannondale frames that snapped?







The Dawes has good quality equipment and like most manufacturers the frame although Dawes designed, is farmed out to Taiwan. The welding on mine knocks spots of the Treks and Giants I looked at and the overrall finish is superb. I can only hope that it is as reliable as my other Dawes were, personally I think Dawes started to get grief for the simple reason that they stopped being UK assembled. I do trail and road riding hence the hybrid.











PhilM said:


> Mark all I can say is, you must have started the most "My New Bike" threads on any other forum know to man


No bike purchases are planned for quite a while Phil although there could be a "My new scooter" thread shortly


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice gridder but I can't see any reflectors, wheel reflectors, lights or a bell
















Not so sure what you would look like in that attire either!


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Nice Mark, are they 700 wheels or 26" ?

Dawes Galaxy still one of the nicest old style tourers made.

Had Schwalbe Marathon tyres on my Marin for a while, but found they were chewed up by the rough clinker/gravel mixture

the council laid on the towpaths round here. Eventually found some Maxxis hybid tyres that lasted much better.

D.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice to see some hot lycra short action on the forum







..........and it would be Mark wouldn't it







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Nice to see some hot lycra short action on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Ian, my little tyke, do you want me to pm some pics?











DAVID said:


> Nice Mark, are they 700 wheels or 26" ?
> 
> Dawes Galaxy still one of the nicest old style tourers made.
> 
> ...


They are 700c David. The towpaths are rough around here too so I'll remember the Maxxis advice. I nearly bought a Galaxy, I've had one before but that would have meant me having 2 bikes again and there are already 5 cycles, 1 tag-a-long and a motorbike, plus all my tools in the garage!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see some hot lycra short action on the forum
> ...


Yes please Mark. Three pounds of your best black pudding







.


----------

